# EMBOSSED DECO SODAS (AN INQUIRY)



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 1, 2010)

A thread started just this morning (6-1-10) by stumpknocker/bhainesinnc got me to thinking (and researching) deco bottles, and whether or not the same bottle designs were used by different bottlers? I have seen where bottle makers would maintain a catalog and then have the bottler pick the style they wanted, and then the maker would simply add the bottlers embossed name to it. We know this to be true with ACLs. In fact, if it were not for the painted labels, many ACLs would be identical in almost every respect. Thus, confirming what someone said once about ACL collectors being "Label Collectors" more so than bottle collectors. Which I agree with.

 But what I am hoping to achieve here is to see examples of "embossed only deco bottles" that are of the same design, but with different brand names on them. That is, if such examples even exist. Or did all bottlers secure exclusive rights to the bottle of their choice?

 If you have an example of two identical deco bottles with different brand names embossed on them, please share it with us here. Unfortunately, I don't have a single example to post myself, but was hoping those among us who have "thousands" of bottles would come up with something. There may only be a small number of the bottles I'm hoping to see, but even one would answer my question as to whether or not this was ever done.

 Thanks in advance for your time and interest.

 SODAPOPBOB


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 1, 2010)

hi bob, I have about 3 art deco sodas ,same shape different name , all from the Union Bottl. Co. of Memphis. I will post them soon. But aren't the many soda water bottles with the stars the same type.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 1, 2010)

While from the same bottling company these two bottles are distinctly different from each other in their embossing. This was most likely a standard bottle design that they took advantage of. Both are from the Stone Mountain Bottling Company of Norton, VA.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 1, 2010)

The King Cola from the same company. There may very well be other companies that used this same design of bottle but with different embossing.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 1, 2010)

Next are the two Cheer Up-Dough boy bottling Company soda water bottles from Kingsport, Tenn. This design is so common among different bottlers that it hurts. I'm sure there will be a ton of these variations show up. Must have been a popular design.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 1, 2010)

Next we have the Coke immitator Coq. I have personally seen two other bottles with different embossing and this exact design.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 1, 2010)

I've seen a few of these around with different embossing on the shoulder area. This particular one is a Big Bottle from the Coca-Cola Bottling Company of Welch, WVA


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 1, 2010)

Then there are the similar designs that don't match exactly. The Seminole Flavor Companies Double Strength Beverages bottle is very similar to the....


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 1, 2010)

...to the Daniel Boone Beverages bottle from Spencer, NC. It's obvious that someone modified the design of the Double Strengths in order to create this design.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 1, 2010)

CreekWalker / Morbious_fod

 Thanks to both for your contributions. I suspected this sort of duplication took place, but I just couldn't find any examples to support my research. Of course, some brands like Coca Cola and others designed and patented their own bottles, but it was the less known examples like the one's Morb posted that I was looking for. Thus my question has been answered. But if someone happens to have one of those truly wild deco designs that was done in duplicate brands, that too would be of interest to me. However, based on Morb's expertise on this subject, I will take his expert word in that there are "tons" of these kinds of duplicate bottles. The design shown below is another example of a generic deco bottle, and I believe is the "star" bottle that CreekWalker was referring to.

 Thanks again to all,

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's an example of what I call a "Wild" design. Hey Morb, do you have any examples of duplicates along these lines?

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> CreekWalker / Morbious_fod
> 
> ...


 
 Actually that is a coca cola soda water. While there were many different designs of this bottle used by individual bottlers, it is connected with Coca-Cola so I didn't post these, but they are a good example of variations on a theme, but they still have a connection with a national brand, which is what you seem to be trying to avoid.


----------



## bottleopop (Jun 2, 2010)

There are lots of cases of this.  I have some more examples:

 The "Tested" bottle by Coca Cola, Goodings Soda of Cumberland Maryland, and even a NuGrape have used this same spade-shovel design.

 The bottle posted by morbious_fod labeled Big Bottle is a design I've seen on at least 10 differently named bottles.  This design seems to be especially popular in the midwest.

 I have a 6oz bottle called "Junior" that is the exact same design as the familiar Nehi.  Anyone know anything about this bottle?

Hi-Roller and S.T.Boon.  These have 3 rows of 4 dice on them.

Madiva and Atlas.

Ski-Hi, Bob-O-Link, Orange Crush.  These are all Orange Crush brands with large squares, each square enclosing a lens.

This design has also been used by many brands.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks bottleopop ~  (We must be related).  []

 I now realize, thanks to you and others, that duplication deco bottles was a fairly common practice. I was just mainly curious. But as I don't collect decos, I really didn't know for sure. Can you imagine how boring collecting acls would be without the painted labels? It makes you wonder just how many different acl bottle designs there actually are? But please don't anyone try to answer this one, as I can already imagine there only being about three or four variations ... 6 oz - 10 oz - 12 oz, and 16 oz.  Lol  [8|]   Otherwise, all acls pretty much look the same. But now I intend to keep my eyes peeled for some of the cooler looking decos, which I should have been doing all along.

 Thanks again,

 SPB


----------



## bhainesinnc (Jun 2, 2010)

That is the total same design that the Lane's Beverage Deco. bottle Stumpknocker put up for me, it was from Conway, SC. Thanks for all the information!!


----------



## bhainesinnc (Jun 2, 2010)

If you can message me and are interested in buying these or some other's I think I have found, let me know....I also think they are awesome, I love all bottles, Got good Fruits, meds, that I like to display, but I really like the deco's and colored embossed myself..
 Becky


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 2, 2010)

Here are two of the Union Bottling Co., art deco bottles from Memphis and Ripley Tn. The clear glass one in an O-Jay and the light green is a QUALITY Beverage. I will next post a photo of one from Brownsville Tn. same shape, dark green glass named a PURE SUGAR BEVERAGE. It is extreamely rare. I am looking for a complete one.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is the QUALITY PURE SUGAR BEVERAGE , also bottled by UBC of Memphis, the base is marked Brownsville Tenn.


----------



## simpleman (Jun 3, 2010)

Any help dating this ACL soda bottle?

 embossed aound the bottom - MIN. CONTENTS 6 FLUID OUNCES
 on the bottom - DES. PAT. 101483   NEHI BEV. CO. LOUISVILLE. KY.     3  (SYMBOL)  2.

 Having trouble posting & replying. Tried several times to reply to SODAPOPBOB but it doensnt show up. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## bhainesinnc (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice................has any heard of a Bottling Co. called Parnell Beverage's?? This came from my little town of pop. 457 easttern NC, town called Parkton. I'm finding out that there are hardly any bottles left, and so far in only going thru. about 3 cases I have found several, clear one that say's "Parnell Beverages", also a nice green one, I don't think it;s a slugplate, but reminds me of one, it is Dr. Pepper, I need to talk to my uncle and find out when they stopped bottling and went into the oil business...I ramble thanks for listening...also, has anyone heard of Jackson's beverage's,. also found a clear one with the Jackson's Beverage's embossed???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 3, 2010)

simpleman ~

 (Please see reply to you inquiry in my thread "Earliest ACLs).

 bhainesinnc ~

 I am not familiar with your particular bottles, but I bet if Morbious_Fod or one of the N.C. experts see this they will be able to tell you more about them. In the meantime here is a link (Which I also posted in the ACL thread) that will answer any questions regarding the identification/dating of Owens-Illinois Glass Company bottles.

 Thanks,

 SPB

http://www.sha.org/research_resources/newsletter_articles/lockhart.cfm


----------



## soda bottle (Jun 6, 2010)

<a href="http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e285/intocoins/?action=view&current=100_2906.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e285/intocoins/th_100_2906.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Jacob,

 Welcome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















 Here's hoping these were the pictures you were tryin to put up...


----------



## soda bottle (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks surfaceone.  I'm new to the site .  I'm just getting used to posting pictures.  I think I figured it out.  

 Anyway , I wanted to post this picture cause it resembles the one posted earlier. It is embossed "United Bottling Works" 

 Thanks again, Jacob


----------

